# Tevez!!!!!!!!



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Carlos tevez and javier mascerano look set to sign for.....West Ham!!!!









If this happens its got to be the biggest transfer coup ever!

2 of the hottest propertys in world football playing at upton park, wow

nice one alan


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

oh yeh.its getting boring now being the biggest club in England.we can afford anyone now.
















how the f*ck did this happen ?


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Apparently Tevez said he's always wanted to work with Alan Pardew.









Seriously though what a coup for West Ham, especially with United and Arsenal supposedly after him, fair play to them.

I think United will prob end up with Emile Heskey or someone....


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Just learnt from a friend that Corinthians are something like 20 mil in debt, and a company from Europe somewhere said they'd help out with the debts if they sent big names on loan to certain clubs. This company must have money invested in West Ham


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Just learnt from a friend that Corinthians are something like 20 mil in debt, and a company from Europe somewhere said they'd help out with the debts if they sent big names on loan to certain clubs. This company must have money invested in West Ham


from what i heard on Talk Sport , roman abramasshole is a share holder in msi which it the company that owns corinthians.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Morpheus said:


> Apparently Tevez said he's always wanted to work with Alan Pardew.


lmao

i love the way he makes out he has heard of alan pardew

well however it happened its an amazing double transfer


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

alan said:


> Just learnt from a friend that Corinthians are something like 20 mil in debt, and a company from Europe somewhere said they'd help out with the debts if they sent big names on loan to certain clubs. This company must have money invested in West Ham


from what i heard on Talk Sport , roman abramasshole is a share holder in msi which it the company that owns corinthians.
[/quote]

yup thats what i'v heard aswell, and these two players will amazingly suffer an 'injury' when west ham play chelsea, And then at the end of the year Chelsea have some sort of option to buy the players. That could possibly be far from the truth, my heads spinning so much I don't have a clue whats going on. I just remember discussing the transfer window at 3am this moring


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Strange how no details of the deal ie trasnfer fee and length of contracts have been dislcosed. Dont be surprised to see them move on after a season or 2 for big money to somewhere like Real Madrid or similar.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> Apparently Tevez said he's always wanted to work with Alan Pardew.


lmao

i love the way he makes out he has heard of alan pardew

well however it happened its an amazing double transfer
[/quote]
we'll get the same old rubbish about 'they are a massive club' & 'i supported them as a boy'. apparently we have no claim to any future tranfer fees so lets enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Alan, Isnt the guy who owns MSI Iranian?? If so its more likely to be West Hamalabad than West Hamski!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Morpheus said:


> Alan, Isnt the guy who owns MSI Iranian?? If so its more likely to be West Hamalabad than West Hamski!


thanks for pointing that out...tis now corrected


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

This only happened because MSI owns Tevez and Mascherano, Conrinthians, and will own West ham soon enough. Obviously MSI wanted to take i's two best players out of a failing club and add them to their new club.


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

From the Independent:


> A number of clubs - including Arsenal, Chelsea, Seville, Roma and Portsmouth - turned down the chance to take Javier Mascherano and Carlos Tevez as they were unwilling to agree to the terms of the deal.
> 
> Tevez and Mascherano must play in every game and can be sold at any point for a profit that will go to the company that owns the players - Media Sports Investment.


So really it looks like West Ham got ripped off


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

both players' contracts are owned by MSI so that is why chelsea arsenal etc didnt want to know...you can only lease them,not buy them.

im just wondering how we got ripped off? (or is it jealousy







)


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

It just seems to me that MSI are just protecting their prize assets. Get them out of a failing club, keep them playing under a contract that MSI controls, and eventually when they can, ship them out to Milan or Madrid. Til then though, West Ham are in the gold.

Just my opinion.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Probably the truth aswell, but in no way are west ham getting ripped off. MSI probably pay the players wages so West ham get 2 world class players and it doesnt cost them a penny. Then If the players move on then West Ham won't make money on the transfer but it won't have cost them anything in the first place.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

SamT said:


> Probably the truth aswell, but in no way are west ham getting ripped off. MSI probably pay the players wages so West ham get 2 world class players and it doesnt cost them a penny. Then If the players move on then West Ham won't make money on the transfer but it won't have cost them anything in the first place.












i think your both right.im under no illusions that they are here to stay but at no cost there is nothing to lose


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

1 word baptista.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

lewis said:


> 1 word baptista.


try a couple more !!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sorry boys..........

View attachment 118639


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Tevez has the look of 'where the hell am I?' while Mascherano has the 'I went out last night and got very drunk, i really don't feel like being here today'


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Pardew is trying to conceal a large boner


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Tevez got a sh*t squad number didnt he


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

please tell me it was a horrible dream....Ericsson to be new West Ham manager if the buy out goes through!

NOW WAY.......NEVER


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

CTev has a purdy mouth


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Well, so far the risk hasnt worked


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

no...wtf is going on at my club?


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

alan said:


> no...wtf is going on at my club?


It's all gone tits up Al.

Why did Bowyer get dropped yesterday? I got him in my Fantasy League team an he got me 0 points.

You cost me big Pardew


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sorry mate..i cleaned me boots off today just in case.


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Argie coach wants them to leave already.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/t...utd/5411702.stm

He calls West Ham "that club"


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

SamT said:


> Argie coach wants them to leave already.
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/t...utd/5411702.stm
> 
> He calls West Ham "that club"


thanks for coming (pity your dad did )


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> If this happens its got to be the biggest transfer coup ever!
> 
> 2 of the hottest propertys in world football playing at upton park, wow


HAHA worst post i ever made!

Who would have thought it, shevchenko and tevez flops

And kanu and sol campbell signings of the season


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

like you say "the argie coach". i dont even know his name! and if he wants he can have his waste of spaces back.


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

lol,why do u support west ham,west ham scum i call them


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

nemo the piranha said:


> lol,why do u support west ham,west ham scum i call them


does your mouth bleed every 28 days you arsehole ?


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

no but i bet yours does you fat loser,"oh look at me im a fat waste of space whp puts pictures of my curry up on the internet"

how sad are you


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

anyway trevez and an amazing first touch the otherday.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

nemo the piranha said:


> no but i bet yours does you fat loser,"oh look at me im a fat waste of space whp puts pictures of my curry up on the internet"
> 
> how sad are you


the only fat thing is the dick up your mother you spastic......


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

your the spastic you fat waste fo space,and ur such a loser all you do is say really rude comments,oh yeah and i bet your mother is really proud having a fat loser as a son,oh well i bet she is just like you, retard


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

HAHAHA classic

your such a little dick sucker patriot

sporting lisbon acadamy for 2 years.....


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

yes loser,oh and what are you on about i do have a place at the sporting lisbon academy,my dad lives in portugal and i did a year at southhampton under 11s academy when i was younger.

and who the hell is patriot your so sad such a geek loser,your the son of a retard mother whos dad was a rapist and raped her becuse he was a losrer like you who couldent get it anywhere else,


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

nemo the piranha said:


> yes loser,oh and what are you on about i do have a place at the sporting lisbon academy,my dad lives in portugal and *i did a year at southhampton under 11s academy when i was younger.*
> 
> and who the hell is patriot your so sad such a geek loser,your the son of a retard mother whos dad was a rapist and raped her becuse he was a losrer like you who couldent get it anywhere else,


EDIT

HE ISNT WORTH MY ATTENTION


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

yeah thats u u sick bastard,and im not even this guy called patriot,ure such a sick scumbag i hope all your family die in a fire or something you scumbag.ohh and i think i might just hack onto your account and i bet you think i cant,one more sad sick comment from you and i will.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

oooooooooooo Your gonna hack my account!!!

Just think of all the things you could do...change my avatar, read my PMs, pretend to be me.....

You lead an exciting life dont you little boy.

f*cking little scab


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

yeah i do actually u w*nker.better than you,im not some sick pedo who sits on his computer all day with a retard mom,go fu*k urself pr*c,

i dont want to have to keep reading all the crap some sad freak keeps writing,


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

nemo the piranha said:


> yeah i do actually u w*nker.better than you,im not some sick pedo who sits on his computer all day with a retard mom,go fu*k urself pr*c,
> 
> i dont want to have to keep reading all the crap some sad freak keeps writing,










Schoolyard insults 101

Pedo...my girl is 21, thats 6 years above pedo territory dickhead

Retard mom.. my mother is perfectly normal physically and mentally

Please hurry up and ban this little girl, im bored of her now


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow. Time for a


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

From your insults I'm guessing your about 12 right?
How do you have a place at the sporting lisbon academy if you live in England? Do they fly you over every day for training :laugh:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> From your insults I'm guessing your about 12 right?
> How do you have a place at the sporting lisbon academy if you live in England? Do they fly you over every day for training :laugh:


Dont even respond too it

he is a lying little waste of oxygen


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

know you are and it starts when i turn 16 and how the hell can i get banned,your just as bad as me actually even worse.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nemo the piranha said:


> yes loser,oh and what are you on about i do have a place at the sporting lisbon academy,my dad lives in portugal and i did a year at southhampton under 11s academy when i was younger.
> 
> and who the hell is patriot your so sad such a geek loser,your the son of a retard mother whos dad was a rapist and raped her becuse he was a losrer like you who couldent get it anywhere else,


Respect the members of this site or dont post at all. Your posts will not be tolerated here if you continue to bash the members of this site. You have been warned.

Everyone else please ignore his posts made in this thrread.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Ban the prick, this is prob his 10th username in 3 months, cant you block his IP or something?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

acestro said:


> Wow. Time for a


bet it dont happen


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Calm down, ya'll...he's already been banned; they just didn't put him into the Suspended group.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like a few of you have a hard time reading. Let me post this again for you...









*Everyone else please ignore his posts made in this thread.  *


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Neal, can you tell your sister that I'll be picking her up around 8 30 instead of 8? I have to swing by the drugstore, I just realized we used up all my condoms.

Thanks man.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hey Neal, can you tell your sister that I'll be picking her up around 8 30 instead of 8? I have to swing by the drugstore, I just realized we used up all my condoms.
> 
> Thanks man.


Iv raised her hourly rate!

She is now out of your price range, you will have to start selling more weed you long haired namby boy


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Careful or we'll have to read a thread about this one and people being mean...and some non-sequitir replies on the matter in other threads as well...J/K...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Careful or we'll have to read a thread about this one and people being mean...and some non-*sequitir* replies on the matter in other threads as well...J/K...


Speaking of mean, what does that mean?

Hey danny


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Hey Neal, can you tell your sister that I'll be picking her up around 8 30 instead of 8? I have to swing by the drugstore, I just realized we used up all my condoms.
> 
> Thanks man.


Iv raised her hourly rate!

She is now out of your price range, you will have to start selling more weed you long haired namby boy








[/quote]















Damn good reply.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Careful or we'll have to read a thread about this one and people being mean...and some non-*sequitir* replies on the matter in other threads as well...J/K...


Speaking of mean, what does that mean?

Hey danny








[/quote]

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?r=2...=non%20sequitur

I guess it would help if I spelled it right...it's basically a statement that doesn't follow logically.


----------

